# Leitfaden für Beschwörer



## Geige (4. März 2010)

Gut Tag Zusammen,
Wie ich bereits im Thementitel geschrieben habe möchte ich hier keineswegs
einen zu 100% gültigen Guide schreiben, das kann und will ich nicht, ich
will mit diesem Beitrag eigentlich nur für alle neuen Beschwörer einen kleinen
Leitfaden schreiben, damit sie nicht total im dunkeln tappen!

Edit: Wird in nächster Zeit mal erneuert

1.) Wer sind wir / Was können wir?
2.) Die Begleiter
3.) Berufe
4.) Orb oder Buch?
5.) Stigmas
6.) Unsere Aufgaben im PvE und PvP
7.) Manasteine und Stats!
8.) Elite-Solo-Kiten (Fortgeschritten!)
9.) Petskalierung


*1.) Wer sind wir / Was können wir?*​
Die offiziele Seite sagt folgendes:


> Beschwörer sind unter dem Stern der Geister geborene Daeva, die die Geister der Elemente Wasser, Feuer, Erde und Wind beherrschen.
> Sie können diese Geister beschwören und zu direkten Angriffen bewegen, doch sie können sich außerdem indirekter Taktiken bedienen, bei
> denen sie beispielsweise auf die Stärke der Geister zugreifen, um einen Gegner zu schwächen oder ihm Furcht einzuflößen.



Eine recht grobe Beschreibung, wir Beschwörer haben eine große Fähigkeit:
Das Beschwören von Geistern, durch diese Eigenschaft heben wir uns von allen anderen Klassen ab.
Beschwörer sind Unterstützende-Schadensverursacher, wer eine pure DD-Klasse sucht wird hier sicherlich nicht fündig!
Unterstützend sind wir sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE durch unsere Fähigkeiten Buffs und Debuffs zu entfernen und
die Möglichkeit den Gegner in seiner Bewegung einzuschränken (CC).
Schadensverursacher sind wir, weil wir viele Schadensverursachende Fähigkeiten im Repertoire haben, diese Skills sind
jedoch im Gegensatz zu dennen des Zauberers oft von indirekter Natur, soll heißen nur sehr wenige Attacken treffen den
Gegner gleich mit voller Wucht, vielmehr wirken sie indirekt über unser Pet oder über einen längeren Zeitraum. (DoT)
Im späterem Spielverlauf kommen wir wohl nie an den Schaden eines Jägers oder Zauberers ran, dieses Handicap gleichen wir jedoch mit unseren unterstützenden Fähigkeiten wieder aus.
Eine weitere wichtige Fertigkeit, die der Spieler des Beschwörers frühzeitig lernen sollte ist die des "Kitens", also des weglaufens und trotzdem aufrechterhaltens des
Schadens, dies fällt dem Beschwörer jedoch relativ leicht, da wie gesagt seine DoT´s stetig ticken!
Charakterwerte, welche sich für den Beschwörer lohnen würden wären:
-Magieverstärkung
-Manapunkte
-Trefferpunkte
-Magische Treffsicherheit
-Flugzeit
-Konzentration
-Magieresistenz
Jedoch mehr dazu im Punkt 7.


*2.) Die Begleiter (Pets)
*​
Wie schon erwähnt ist eine der Besonderheiten des Beschwörers das rufen von Geistern sog. Pets,
es gibt 4 verschiedene Pets:
Feuergeist: Beschwörung: Feuergeist I
Windgeist: Beschwörung: Windgeist I
Wassergeist: Beschwörung: Wassergeist I
Erdgeist: Beschwörung: Erdgeist I

Dies ist nur die erste Stufe der Pets es gibt im späterem Verlauf des Spiels 3. bzw. 4 höhere Stufen des Pets,
die nach Möglichkeit erworben werden sollten!
Jede dieser 4 Pet-Arten hat ihr eigenes Fachgebiet, auf dem sie glänzt, es gibt
kein pauschal bestes oder schlechtestes Pet, das ist Situationsabhängig.

Feuer: Mischung aus Schaden und viel Aushalten, wird gerne im Solo-Leveln benutzt, da die Mischung für viele Spieler stimmt!
Windgeist: Nahkampfschadens-Pet, wir aufgrund seiner schnellen Angriffgeschiwndigkeit, des "Betäubens" und des Schadens gerne im PvP genommen
Wassergeist: Fernkampfschadens-Pet, wird aufgrund seines hohen Schadens und der Fernkampfattacken gerne im Gruppenspiel eigesetzt, aber auch im PvP nicht zu unterschätzen.
Erdgeist: Wird wegen seiener vielen Trefferpunkte überwiegend von "auf nummer sicher" spielenden Solo-Spieler eingesetzt

Die Fähigkeiten des Pets, müssen im Gegensatz zu WoW und Co. direkt über die Aktionsleiste ausgeführt werden
und beanspruchen den Manapool des Hauptcharakters.
Dies waren die 4 Pets und ihre Einsatzgebiete, aber das ist nicht zwingend, ich Levle auch im Solo-PvE sehr gerne
mit dem Windpet, da ohnehin ich die aufmerksamkeit des Mob´s habe (Kiten) und mein Windpet so sehr schönen
Schaden verursachen kann!


*3.) Berufe
*​
Vorneweg wenn in Aion von Berufen die Rede ist heißt es immer: "Man kann alle Berufe erlernen", das stimmt natürlich,
aber ob man sich mit seinem ersten Charakter mehr als einen Beruf leisten kann ist jedoch sehr fragwürdig.
In Aion gibt es 6 Berufe, 2 davon dürfen wir als Beschwörer zu 100% ignorieren, das wäre zum einen der
Waffenschmied, welcher weder Bücher noch Kugeln herstellt zum anderem der Rüstungsschmied, welcher
nur Ketten- und Plattenrüstung fabriziert.
Einer der sich noch im Topf befindlichen Berufe ist für Beschwörer nur bedingt geeignet,
das wäre der Beruf des Handwerkers, Handwerker können zwar Ohrringe herstellen, welche auch uns
Beschwörern von Nutzen wären, dies rechtfertigt jedoch kaum das erlernen dieses Berufes.
3 Berufe stehen demzufolge noch zur Auswahl, aus jedem dieser Berufe können wir brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen.
-Alchemie
-Koch
-Schneider

Alchemist:
Wir Beschwörer sind eine sehr Manalastige-Klasse ohne Mana geht bei uns gar nichts, wenn wir die benötigten Tränke
anstatt sei beim Händler oder im Auktionshaus zu kaufen selber herstellen würden wäre uns durchaus geholfen,
genau hier setzt der Alchemist ein. Durch diesen Beruf erlangen wir die Möglichkeit Tränke für den Eigenbedarf und
zum rentablem Verkauf zu brauen. Dies alleine würde den Beruf schon lohnend machen, jedoch war das nicht alles
der Alchemist ist darüberhinaus noch im Stande Zauberbücher und Kugeln, welche dem Beschwörer als Waffen dienen
selbst herzustellen, diese sind oft wesentlich besser als gleichrangige Questbelohnungen oder Drops aus Instanzen.

Koch:
Jede Klasse wird durch Stärkungszauber besser, das gilt auch für den Beschwörer, der Berufszweig, der sich mit
der Herstellung sog. "Buff-Foods", also Essen, welches die Attribute kurzfristig verbessert befast ist der Beruf des
Kochs. Köche sind in der Welt von Aion sehr gefragt, da sie im späterem Spielverlauf Essen zubereiten können, welches
den Charakter deutlich stärker macht. Durch diesen Umstand erzielt "Buff-Food" im Auktionshaus oft hohe Preise, wodurch
eine sichere einnahme Quelle gegeben ist. Ein weiterer Plus-Punkt für den Beruf des Kochs ist der, dass die Meister-Quest
im Vergleich zu anderen Berufszweigen relativ Billig ist. Der Beruf des Kochs wäre also eine gute Wahl sollte der Beschwörer der
erste Charakter in Aion sein, da sich damit gut Geld verdienen lässt, dies gilt zwar auch für den Alchemisten, jedoch hat dieser
eine Teurere Meister-Quest

Schneider:
Der Schneider ist der Beruf, der wie der Name schon sagt Leder und für den Beschwörer vorallem wichtig
Stoffrüstungen herstellen kann. Für einen Beschwörer lohnt es sich also diese Beruf zu erlernen, da man sich dadurch
seine Ausrüstung selber schneidern kann, diese ist oft besser, als jene Sachen die in Instanzen dropen, oder diejenigen, die
man als Questbelohnungen erhält. Wenn man also vor hat sich seine Ausrüstung selber zu machen und Spaß daran hat selbst
hergestellte Ausrüstung zu tragen ist dieser Beruf genau das richtige für dich. Sollte man jedoch mit seinem Beruf Geld verdienen
wollen rate ich dringend vom Schneider ab, um mit hergestellten waren Geld zu verdienen braucht man extrem viel Glück.
Auch rate ich vom Schneider ab, wenn sich ind er Legion bereits ein Schneider befindet, dieser stellt einem normalerweise
die gewünschte Ausrüstung ebenfalls kostenlos her.


*4.) Kugel oder Buch?*​
Diese Frage wird sich sohl jeder Beschwörer irgendwann stellen, die harten Fakten sehen so aus:

Kugel:
-Mehr Manapunkte
-Mehr Magieverstärkung
-Höherer Schaden, man muss dazu jedoch in Nahkampfreichweite

Buch:
-Mehr Magische-Treffsicherheit
-Geringerer Schaden, macht jedoch Fernkampfschaden

Wenn man diese beiden Punkte vergleich denkt man, dass die Kugel eigentlich für Beschwörer die bessere Wahl wäre,
die Wahrheit ist, dies läst sich nicht so genau beurteilen. Wenn man häufig gegen Elite oder wesentlich stärkere Mobs kämpft, welche
oft auch noch im Level über einem sind, dann lohnt es sich aufjedenfall das Buch der Kugel vorzuziehen, da man um jeden Punkt Magische-
Treffsicherheit froh ist. Auch im PvP würde ich das Buch der Kugel, besonders mit mäßiger Ausr&#0;Sockelung:

PvE - Gruppenspiel Sockelung:
http://de.aiondataba...:1642:1662:1665
Diese Sockleung legt Wert auf das Pet und auf Möglichst hohen Schaden.

PvE - Solo-Spiel-Sockelung:
http://de.aiondataba...:1642:1662:1665
In dieser Variante wird wieder Wert auf das Pet gelegt, jedoch wurde zugunsten der Überlebensfertigkeit des
Beschwörers auf einige Schadenszauber verzichtet.

PvP - Solo-Spiel-Sockelung

http://de.aiondataba...:1642:1662:1665
Der Fokus liegt wieder auf dem Pet, das Endstigma wurde wegen des Schadens mitgenommen,
Magieblock und Angstschrei wurden zum Stören des Gegenspielers ebenfalls mitgenommen.

http://de.aiondataba...:1663:1664:1666
Der Fokus liegt auf dem BEschwörer selbst, es wird viel Wert auf Sicherheit und CC gelegt.

PvP - Gruppenspiel-Sockelung

http://de.aiondataba...:1642:1662:1793
Der Fokus liegt auf dem Pet, es wird viel Wert auf CC und überleben gelegt, auf das Endstigma wird verzichtet,
Schaden ist beim Beschwörer im Gruppenspiel Sekundär. Auf Magieblock wird verzichtet, da es wegpottbar ist
und andere Klassen ebenfalls über diese Fähigkeit verfügen.

http://de.aiondataba...:1663:1664:1785
Fokus liegt auf dem Beschwörer, auf das Endstigma wird verzichtet, da Schaden Sekundär ist und dieser
DoT maximal 2 Ticks standhält, der hauptaspekt liegt darauf die Buffs der Gegener schmerzhaft zu entfernen
und mit Angsteffekten den gegnerischen Heiler zu beharken, durch Vertrettung + Wiederherstellung dürfte
ein längeres Überleben gewährleistet sein.

Dies waren natürlich bei weitem noch nicht alle Kombinationen, das sollte es auch nicht werden, das
hier ist nur ein Denkanstoß, wie man es machen kann.


*6.) Unsere Aufgaben im PvE und PvP*​
Viele angehenden Beschwörer fragen sich, was genau sind meine Aufgaben in ebstimmten Bereichen des Spiels,
genau diese Fragen versuche ich hier kurz zu beantworten:

Aufgabebereich im PvE:
Als Beschwörer sind wir unterstützende-Schadensverursacher, das heißt unsere Hauptaufgabe im PvE ist es durch unser
Pet und unsere DoT´s Schaden zu verursachen, und alle Buffs von Monstern zu entfernen was den Schadensausstoß der Gruppe
hebt. Kurz vor Ende des Kampfes sollten wir immer Befehl: Erosion I aktiv haben, da sich dadurch die
Dropwahrscheinlichkeit der Items verbessert, diese 20% werden jedoch Multipliziert und nich Addiert!

Aufgabenbereich im PvP:
Hier treten wir vollends in der Unterstützer Rolle auf unsere Hauptaufgabe ist es den Gegnerischen Heiler
durch Magieblock I und unseren Angstfähigkeiten am heilen zu hindern und versuchen unseren Heiler durch Furcht vor Nahkämpfern zu schützen.
Währenddessen sollten wir der Gegnerischen Gruppe ihre Buffs entziehen durch z.B Brennende Entzauberung V.
Auch sollten wir versuchen durch unsere DoT´s, Beschwörungen und unserem Pet Schaden an der gegnerischen Gruppe zu verursachen, dies ist jedoch eher Nebensächlich!
Während des ganzen Prozesses werden wir Aufgrund unseres gefürchteten "Fears" (Angst) Hauptziel der Gegnerischen Gruppe sein, deshalb müssen wir versuchen mit verschiedenen Zaubern und
dem einsatz von Tränken möglichst lange zu überleben


*7.) Manasteine und Stats.*​
In Aion existieren Charakterwerte, welche die Stärken und Schwächen des Charakters in bestimmten Gebieten definieren, 
je nach gewählter Charakterklasse sind andere Werte intressant. 
Die Charakter werte, die in Aion existieren sind: 
_(Quelle: http://www.buffed.de...ts-und-sowas-d/ ) _

Total HP - Erhöht euer maximales Leben
Total MP - Erhöht euer maximales Mana
Angrifskraft - Erhöht den (Phys.) Schaden direkt
Physikalische Verteidigung - Schadensverminderung, beinflusst durch die Rüstung
Ausweichchance - Erhöht eure Chance auszuweichen
Schild Verteidigung - Schadensminderung durch Blocken
Parrierchance - Erhöht eure Chance zu parrieren
MagieDef - Schadensminderung durch Magieattacken
Trefferrate - Verringert die Chance des Gegners zu parrieren/auszuweichen/blocken
Krit Rate - Erhöht eure Kritische Trefferchance
Angriffsgeschwindigkeit - Erhöht die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit
Flugzeit
Magieverstärkung - Erhöht den Schaden Magischer Attacken
Magische Treffsicherheit - Erhöht die Trefferwertung von Magieattacken
In Aion hat jeder Charakter praktisch von Anfang an die Möglichkeit seine Ausrüstung, die über Manastein-Slots verfügt mit Manasteinen zu verbessern.
Jedoch ist nicht jeder dieser Steine für den Beschwörer gleich wichtig, es gibt Steine, welche es Wert sind gesockelt zu werden und andere, die man
besser im Auktionshaus verkauft, da sie dem Beschwörer nichts nützen, weil sie Werte steigern würden, welche unintressant für unsere Klasse sind.

Charakterwerte, welche für uns Sinnlos sind wären:
-Angrifskraft
-Physikalische Verteidigung
-Ausweichchance 
-Schild Verteidigung 
-Parrierchance
-Magie Widerstand
Trefferrate 
-Krit Rate 
-Angriffsgeschwindigkeit 
Diese Werte sind für Beschwörer im großen und ganzen nutzlos, da sie sich auf den Nahkampf beziehen und den versuchen wir zu meiden.

Charakterwerte auf die wir Wert legen sollten sind:
-Total HP 
-Total MP 
-Flugzeit-
-Magieverstärkung 
-Magische Treffsicherheit 
Auf diese 5 Werte sollten wir bei unserer Ausrüstung achten, da diese Werte entweder unsere Zauber direkt beeinflussen oder uns mehr Leben bzw. Mana geben
um das wirken von Sprüchen aufrecht zu erhalten.

Jedoch müssen wir auch in diesen 5 Werten nach Nützlichkeit abwägen, da ein Beschwörer der nur Flugzeit Sockelt zwar länger fliegen kann, dies nützt im aber
wenig, wenn er in einen PvP-Kampf gerät oder er mit einer Gruppe einen PvE-Dungeon besuchen will.
Die Werte, die wir nachträglich mit Manasteinen aufpolieren sollten sind je nach Spieltyp (PvE - PvP) unterschiedlich.

Während des Levelns empfiehlt sich eine Gesunde Mischung aus:
Trefferpunkten, Manapunkten, Magieverstärkung und später (ab ca. Level 35) Magische Treffsicherheit.
Die Gründe hierfür liegen klar auf der Hand, während der Level Phase können wir uns nicht zu 100% auf ein Gebiet beschränken,
deshalb empfiehlt es sich aus alle Stats, die den Kampf direkt beeinflussen eine gute Mischung zu erstellen.

Im PvE sollten wir besonders viel Wert auf Schaden und Mana legen, viele unserer Zauber und alle Pets skalieren zwar
nicht mit Magieverstärkung trotzdem lohnt es sich hier einen hohen Magieverstärkungswert anzustreben. Ein weiterer
Punkt ist das möglichst lange durchhalten, ohne dass eine Manapause nötig ist, deshalb empfiehlt sich hier auch noch
Mana-Manasteine einzusetzen.

Im PvP sollten wir vor allem versuchen möglichst viel Auszuhalten und mit möglichst vielen unserer Zauber und CC-Sprpche zu treffen, deswegen 
ist es sinnvoll das Hauptaugenmerk auf eben diese Beiden Stats zu legen: Trefferpunkte und Magische-Treffsicherheit.


*8.) Elite-Solo-Kiten*


Dieser Punkt ist wohl einer der umstrittensten Punkte des Beschwörers und allgeimein von Fernkämpfern, die einen Lieben es aufgrund der Möglichkeit durch wenige erledigte
Monster an viel Xp zu kommen, die anderen hassen es, nennen es Imba und ungerecht.
Ich bin jemand, der es sehr zu schätzen gelernt hat, habe mir dadurch viel Geld gute Items und verdamt viel Xp verdient.
Der erste Teil dieses Kapitels ist sehr allgemein, der 2 Teil bezieht sich nur auf das Land Asmodae, da ich keinen Elyos-Charakter
besitze und somit ihr Land nicht gut genug kenne.

*8.1*
Nun zuerst, was ist Elite-Kiten überhaupt:
Als Elite-Kiten bezeichnet man den Vorgang Mobs, welche in der Gefährlichkeitsstufe "Elite" anzusiedeln sind und welche man 
noramlerweise in eine Gruppe besiegt alleine mithilfe des Kitens zu töten und damit die errungenen Xp nicht durch 6 teilen zu müssen.
Es ist wichtig nur einen Gegner zu ziehen!

Was ist dieses Kiten überhaupt:
Als Kiten versteht man das dauernde Weglaufen, während man Schaden macht auf den Mob um
so selbst erlittenen Schaden zu vermeiden. (Hit´n Run Taktik!)

Wer hat die Aggro des Mobs überhaupt:​Die Aggro des Mobs muss sich zu jederzeit auf dem Beschwörer selbst befinden,
nur so kann er die Mobs auch effektiv Kiten, das heißt erst mit dem Pet etwas zurückhalten mit Schaden machen.

Theoretisch könnte man also, soblad das erste Elite-Gebiet mit Stufe 16 erreichbar ist sich daran machen diese
Gegner Solo zu besiegen, praktisch lohnt sich das Xp/Zeit verhältnis zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Level-Fortschritts noch nicht,
man kann es machen, es lohnt sich aber nicht.

Was brauche ich um Elite Kiten zu können und welche Pets/Zauber nutze ich: 
_-Die Wichtigsten Zauber sind:_
 -"Kette der Erde" (Stufe1, wegen des Manas) + "Kettenfertigkeit": Sollte klar sein, durch die "Kette der Erde" wird der Mob verlangsamt, 
 was das weglaufen erleichtert mit der Kettenfertigkeit bekommt es einen Rückstoß, was es uns nochmal leichter macht.
 -Erosion: Standartsschadenszauber, der auch ind er Bewegung weitertickt, muss zu jeder Zeit auf dem Mob aktiv sein
 -Beschwörung:Wind/Wasser/Feuer/Erd-Elementar (Das mit der höchsten Stufe, also des meisten Schadens ist zu wählen): Muss immer aktiv sein, da
 ein großteild es vom Beschwörer ausgehenden Scahdens von diesem Zauber kommt, hat jedoch eine Zauberzeit, deswegen sollte etwas Abstand zwischen Mob und Spieler sein
 -Brand (Kettenfertigkeit zu Feuerball): Sollte aufgrund des Magiewiederstands-Senkenden Effekts immer auf dem Mob sein
_ -_Je nach Abstand zum Mob werden auch alle Petfähigkeiten mit Zauberzeit genutzt, auch der Angsteffekt kann richtig eingesetzt nützlich sein. (Erhöht unseren Effektivität)
_-Welches Pet nutze ich überhaupt:_
Man nutzt den Windgeist, aufgrund seines hohen Schadens, der Wassergeist ist nutzlos, da er 
nicht am Mob stehen muss um Schaden zu machen, was das Risiko vermehrt zusätzliche Gegner auf sich zu ziehen

Brauche ich Hilfsmittel oder geht es auch so:
Es ist äußerst wichtig mit seinen Bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten auch zu treffen, sollte unserer "Kette der Erde" Wiederstanden
werden haben wir ein Problem, da der Mob sich schneller bewegt und uns somit Schaden könnte, ein höherer Wert "Magische Treffsicherheit" ist
also zusammen mit einem angemessenem Manapool sehr wichtig. Genaue Werte kann ich aufgrund der Vielen verschiedenen Varianten (Level-Mob, Eigenes-Level, Ausrüsstung)
nicht nennen, hier hilft nur ausprobieren, wenn man wie ich jedoch mit Level 35, 38er Elite legt, sollte man in 4-5 Sockeln +12 Magische Treffsicherheit Steine
einsetzen, dann dürfte man auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Auch wichtig sind Manatränke, da wir pro Mob anfangs wohl einen ganzen Manapool brauchen und während des Kampfes durch hinsetzen regenerieren
ist nicht möglich.
Auch Wertvoll sind Lebenstränke, da selbst dem erfahrenstem Kiter mal ein Fehler unterlaufen kann und damit dieser nicht tödlich endet ist es
sinnvoll sich dadurch wieder etwas regenerieren zu können.

*8.2*
Wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe kommen hier noch einige spezielle Asmodier-Tipps:
Die erste Sinnvolle Kite-Möglichkeit bietet sich ab Level 35 bei den Lepharisten in Morheim,
diese geben auf Level 35 ca 500.000 Erfahrungspunkte pro Mob (Unausgeruht, ohne Xp-Boni!)
Diese Lepharisten befinden sich in der linken unteren Ecke von Morheim.
Mann kann sie auf dem Gegenüberliegendem Hügel schön einem nach dem anderem Ziehen, aber Vorsicht es gibt Patrolien!
Am besten zieht man diese auf dem Eingangshügel auf der Linken Seite auf und ab, da man dort keine
Adds zu fürchten hat.
Ich werde eventuell noch ein kommentiertes Video nachreichen, da der Guide hier auf buffed.de
aber auf wenig gegenliebe zu stoßen scheint und ein Video, wie dieser ganze Guide, verdamt viel zusätzliche Arbeit wäre
steht dieser Punkt noch in den Sternen.

*9.) Petskalierung*

Wie allgemein bekannt, brachte der Patch 1.9 allerlei Veränderungen mit sich.
Die Änderung die bei den Beschwörern wohl für den meisten Diskusionsstoff gesorgt hat,
war die Ankündigung, das unsere praktischen Tierchen mit dem Patch mitskalieren sollen.
Zuerst die Ankündigung:




> *5.* Gegenstands- und Manastein-Boni nehmen jetzt auch Einfluss auf die beschworenen Geister, Fallen und Energien des Charakters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der realität sieht es leider wiedermal ganz anders aus.
Der Geist erhält 10% eurer Zusatzwerte, die ihr durch Items hinzugewinnt, das heißt er erhält bei 
Betonis Juwel nicht 10% der
oben angezeigten 680 Magieverstärkung sondern nur 10% aller Werte die als "Zusatzwerte" gelten, das
wären bei dieser Waffe:

Maximale TP: +196 
Maximale MP: +770
Magische Treffsicherheit: +35


sowie 10% aller Verstärkungen, die durch die Sockel hinzugewonnen werden.
Dies gilt so nicht nur für die Waffe sondern ebenso für alle anderen der 5 Rüsstungsteile,
von angelegtem Schmuck profitiert unser Pet nicht.

Auch sollte zwischen "Magischer Angriff" und "Magieverstärkung" unterschieden werden, der erste Wert
liegt nur äußerst selten auf Rüstungsteilen vor und kann nicht durch Sockel verbessert werden, dieser
Wert bestimmt über die Auto-Attack (Die einen Großteil des Schadens ausmacht) unseres Pets. Der 2. Wert Magieverstärkung ist auf vielen Teilen zu
finden und wird auch besonders im PvE gerne gesockelt. Dieser Wert legt den Schaden fest, den unser Geist durch
seine Fähigkeiten verursacht.
Im Endeffekt bedeutet es, dass unsere Pets jetzt zwar etwas von unserer Ausrüstung profitieren, aber
nach wie vor nur sehr marginal.
Unsere Beschwörungen ("Energie des Feuers" zum Beispiel) skalierten vor dem Patch auch überhaupt nicht mit unserer
Ausrüstung, diese Fähigkeiten skalieren jetzt auch über den Wert "Magischer Angriff" -> Nur minimaler Schadenszuwachs​

Dieser Guide neigt sich dem Ende zu, ich hoffe ich konnte einigen die Klasse des Beschwörers etwas klarer machen, ich will nochmal betonen, 
dass das hier nur ein Anfängerleitfaden sein soll, kein Profi-Guide (!).
Sollte etwas falsch sein, bitte an mich wenden, dann werde ich es mir nocheinmal anschauen.
Ich werde in kürze noch ein (oder vielleicht auch mehrere) Kapitel ergänzen, was sicher noch kommen wird ist das sog. Elite-Kiten (Done!) und 
eine Auflistung der wichtigen Fähigkeiten sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP!

Mit vielen Grüßen 
Geige/Theddy


----------



## WarAion (5. März 2010)

du sagst krit-rate sei kein wichtiges attribut für den beschwörer und das ma das nicht sockeln sollte.bezieht die krit-rate in aion sich nur auf melee - also physischen schaden?oder beziht es sich auch auf range-dmg und du findest es einfach nicht so wichtig wie andere attribute?


----------



## Geige (5. März 2010)

Es bezieht sich (noch) nur auf Phys-Schaden, ist also für Beschwörer nutzlos!
Hab ich aber geschrieben!


----------



## Tonkra (6. März 2010)

mit 1.9. bzw. 2.0. werden aber magische crits möglich sein soweit man lesen kann.

nur die frage ob sich auch das für den beschwörer als nützlich erweist.. wir haben eh nur größtenteils dots und petskills.. so what..


----------



## Geige (6. März 2010)

Die Leitfaden bezieht sich jedoch auf JETZT und jetzt ist es richtig, was ich geschrieben habe!


----------



## Geige (19. April 2010)

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Tarida um das Kapitel:
"Elite Solo Kiten" erweitert.


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2010)

Erweitert um den Bereich:
Skalierung der Pets und angepasst auf Patch 1.9!


----------

